# Planning a 10g planted community tank for my betta, need imput



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

i have been planning a 10 gallon, planted, community tank for my future male betta. i would appreciate some input from everyone here.

for fish, i was thinking of:
4 dainty cory (corydoras habrosus)
4 red cherry shrimp 
1 male betta

for plants, i was thinking of these:
Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite)
Hygrophilla angustifolia (Willow Leaf Hygrophilla)
Hygrophilla difformis (Water Wisteria) 
Hygrophilla polysperma (Small Leafed Hygrophilla) 
Vesicularia dubyana (Java Moss)
and maybe a moss ball

substrate i am going to use black diamond.
it will have a power filter with a sponge on the intake tube, baffled if needed.
for the light, a 15 watt or 20 watt?

thank you for your input,


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would add another 2 cories, minimum. Habrosus are tiny and will not add much to your bioload, and they are happiest in groups of six or more. 

I'm not familiar with black diamond - just make sure it is a type of sand, or you will have sad tiny cories.


----------



## animals1315 (Jan 23, 2012)

What are RC fish?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Where did you see/hear the phrase RC fish, Animals? 

Oh, I forgot to say, Cilenez, you could also get away with at least 10 RCS, no problems.  I'd also go for the 20 watt light - it wouldn't stop you from having low-light plants, but it would also allow some medium light ones that you couldn't grow with the 15.


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I would add another 2 cories, minimum. Habrosus are tiny and will not add much to your bioload, and they are happiest in groups of six or more.
> 
> I'm not familiar with black diamond - just make sure it is a type of sand, or you will have sad tiny cories.


black diamond was suggested (on the planted tank forum) to use for planted tanks so no anaerobic spots develop.

http://http://www.tractorsupply.com/black-diamond-20-40-blasting-media-50-lb--3905403

i will add 2 more cories to my list. i was not sure, so i asked.

thank you


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Where did you see/hear the phrase RC fish, Animals?
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say, Cilenez, you could also get away with at least 10 RCS, no problems.  I'd also go for the 20 watt light - it wouldn't stop you from having low-light plants, but it would also allow some medium light ones that you couldn't grow with the 15.


again, thank you. i have not had RCS before, so i wanted to check.

now, what the about plants..? besides going with the 20 watt light.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, however, on your lights....while 20w should be fine-giving you 2wpg...what is more important is the color temp of the bulb for live plants...look for "daylight" bulbs in the 5500-7000k range...6500k being best for the species of plants you plan-this color temp is close to the natural sun color temp-the plant can see this best to use for photosynthesis...I would start on at least 9-10h/day photoperiod and increase based on plant to algae growth...with planted tanks its a balance...the plants have to be given the tools so-to-speak....to grow and out-compete the algae....some algae is normal and expected in a container of water that has both lights and nutrients-but since this is a closed system we have to control it to a degree with manual removal and can limit it with proper lights/nutrient that support good plant growth.....

Your plant choices are good and should do well in a 10gal-I am not sure on the sand-since I have never used just sand to grow aquatic plants-I always have dirt under my sand.....lol......

Red cherry shrimp (_RCS_) are really neat little critters and they come in lots of different colors other than red-I keep both the reds and yellows, easy to care for and reproduce pretty fast....if you have a good clump of java moss attached to some driftwood or something-this will give the shrimpletts a good place to hide and feed on/in and provide some protection from both the Betta and corydoras...

_Corydoras habrosus_-neat little fish and pretty active, playful and fun to watch and as posted the more the better-make sure the sand isn't too sharp so not to cause mouth and/or barbel damage-they like the temp in a bit cooler range-but it is still within the Bettas range-I would try to maintain it in the 76-78F range to suit both....pretty easy to spawn too-when happy don't be surprised to see eggs attached to the glass or plant leaves...


Look forward to pic once you get it all setup....


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Sounds like a good plan, however, on your lights....while 20w should be fine-giving you 2wpg...what is more important is the color temp of the bulb for live plants...look for "daylight" bulbs in the 5500-7000k range...6500k being best for the species of plants you plan-this color temp is close to the natural sun color temp-the plant can see this best to use for photosynthesis...I would start on at least 9-10h/day photoperiod and increase based on plant to algae growth...with planted tanks its a balance...the plants have to be given the tools so-to-speak....to grow and out-compete the algae....some algae is normal and expected in a container of water that has both lights and nutrients-but since this is a closed system we have to control it to a degree with manual removal and can limit it with proper lights/nutrient that support good plant growth.....
> 
> Your plant choices are good and should do well in a 10gal-I am not sure on the sand-since I have never used just sand to grow aquatic plants-I always have dirt under my sand.....lol......
> 
> ...


thank you very much for what kind of bulbs i need.
note taken on the black diamond, i will check to make sure it is not sharp.

i am starting with this 10 gal tank for a male betta, then i have a 20 gal tank to do as a community planted tank too. one at a time, since i am new to planted tanks, but not new keeping fish or bettas. had a betta for 5 years before.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you start with live plants...its hard to go back to fake....lol....and what I have found with live plants....awesome behavior changes in the livestock....I have seen behaviors in some species that I keep that I thought I would never see.....and good that you have a 20gal...you will need it once the plants start growing-you will need a place for all the trimming..lol...

Hygrophilla's are great stem plants that can grow really fast when needs are met and usually need to be pinched back every week or so...or at least in my tanks-but I keep soil based that is high in nutrients(_you can see pic of my NPT's in my album_).....I pinch mine back and re-plant and the mother plant will get bushy and on the wisteria-you can pinch a leaf and let it float for a week-10 days and they usually will start to sprout roots-I usually will place a small rock on the roots until it takes hold on its own then remove the rock....


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> When you start with live plants...its hard to go back to fake....lol....and what I have found with live plants....awesome behavior changes in the livestock....I have seen behaviors in some species that I keep that I thought I would never see.....and good that you have a 20gal...you will need it once the plants start growing-you will need a place for all the trimming..lol...
> 
> Hygrophilla's are great stem plants that can grow really fast when needs are met and usually need to be pinched back every week or so...or at least in my tanks-but I keep soil based that is high in nutrients(_you can see pic of my NPT's in my album_).....I pinch mine back and re-plant and the mother plant will get bushy and on the wisteria-you can pinch a leaf and let it float for a week-10 days and they usually will start to sprout roots-I usually will place a small rock on the roots until it takes hold on its own then remove the rock....



i really do appreciate all the advice. i have wanted to do a natural planted tank for some years now, but just have not been able to get around to it. it is time now.


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

Use caution with the java fern..apparently it takes nutrients predominantly from the water so that it's best not to bury the roots too deep (or just tie them to something and remove the risk of a dead one). Had to toss one thanks to this nonsense...


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

scrap said:


> Use caution with the java fern..apparently it takes nutrients predominantly from the water so that it's best not to bury the roots too deep (or just tie them to something and remove the risk of a dead one). Had to toss one thanks to this nonsense...


thank you. i am planning on securing it to a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

well....
i took my mom shopping the other day. and she fell in love with this crowntail male









and female betta.









so the 10 gal tank got setup for them. no plants or anything else besides a hide in it. 









got an in-tank power filter, tank heater, and daylight 6500k bulb (but only a 15 watt not a 20 like i wanted).

now i am searching for my tree and plants i had planted on putting in this Zen Garden themed tank. i will update at the next phase, PLANTS.. then shrimp and cories...

thank you for reading


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Erm...are they in the same tank with no divider? If so, no offence intended, but that is a disaster waiting to happen. :S If not, phew. 

They are beautiful fish, though!


----------



## scrap (Dec 4, 2011)

Cilenez said:


> well....
> i took my mom shopping the other day. and she fell in love with this crowntail male
> 
> 
> ...




the male and female can't live together. Also, If you want a zen looking aquarium, look into iwagumi style planted tanks..be sure to do some research though as those can apparently be a pain if set up incorrectly


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Erm...are they in the same tank with no divider? If so, no offence intended, but that is a disaster waiting to happen. :S If not, phew.
> 
> They are beautiful fish, though!


my mom is a bit hard headed, she wanted them together. i told her it was not a good idea. but she will nag me until she gets her way. so i have been sending her info on WHY they should not be kept together. i am hopeing she will understand


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

scrap said:


> the male and female can't live together. Also, If you want a zen looking aquarium, look into iwagumi style planted tanks..be sure to do some research though as those can apparently be a pain if set up incorrectly


i am thinking of something like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edbXIVt_TU8&list=UUBm6pZJbrTnsHAjmrzCwhuA&index=3&feature=plcp
but with only 1 tree


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

SEPARATED...
she said she had a bad dream about them.. i separated them immediately


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Phew! Thank goodness. Who has the big tank now? Or have you divided it? That tank is very pretty!


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Phew! Thank goodness. Who has the big tank now? Or have you divided it? That tank is very pretty!


he has the big tank.
she is in a 1.5 gal glass fish vase. and she will go into my 20 gal planted tank i have planned. i just need to get the stand for that one.


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

a little update...
today i was lucky to come across a plant sale at petco. they had JUST opened a box of plants delievered today. so i got to pick right out of the box before those plants got put into their holding tank. i HATE buying plants from a holding tank and not knowing what might be hiding in there and hitch-hike home.
this is what i got (i think, as there were no plant tags on them)
1 Anubias barteri 'Nana' OR Anubias barteri 'Petite'
1 Echinodorus osiris 'Melon Sword' (actually had a tag)
1 Cryptocoryne parva (by comparing to others in their holding tank that HAD tags)
they were buy 2 get the 3rd free.. 
here is a photo..









i also made a baffle for the filter..









i also made several leaf hammocks for all my bettas...









i also got a golden mystery snail... you can see it just under the log in the center of this photo...









i will get the plants planted in the next day or 2... if they prove to be too big for this tank, i do have a 20 gal planted tank i am working on i can put them in... 

thanks for reading ...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good plant choices.....the Cryptocoryne parva is one of the smallest crypts and should do well...be sure and keep the crown slightly above the substrate when you plant it-same with the sword....the rosette plants do best with their crown slightly above the substrate-better to plant too shallow than too deep....
The anubias I am sure you already know that it needs to be anchored to something to keep the rhizome from being buried.


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Good plant choices.....the Cryptocoryne parva is one of the smallest crypts and should do well...be sure and keep the crown slightly above the substrate when you plant it-same with the sword....the rosette plants do best with their crown slightly above the substrate-better to plant too shallow than too deep....
> The anubias I am sure you already know that it needs to be anchored to something to keep the rhizome from being buried.


thank you.. 
thank you for reminding me about anchoring the anubias. i will make sure to get a rock for it...

OH..
and the leaf hammocks are in there until i get the moss tree done. as there will be those areas to rest on too


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

UPDATE and UPGRADE...
today my hubby and i went to petco to get a few items. hubby noticed they had 15 gallon complete kits on sale with the petco card. 15 gal tank, 50 watt adjustable heater, 10 gal power filter, hood with light with a daylight bulb, and sample packets of water treatment and food. regular price $79.99, with card $39.99. hubby said why don't we get it.

here it is, still wanting for some of the substrate to settle. and still working on the bonsai tree.


----------



## Cilenez (Jan 8, 2012)

while my male betta was waiting for me to set up his new tank, he decided to lounge around, watching me get things ready....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice find.....and you will need more tanks...lol....once you start with plants and they start to thrive.....you want to save all the weekly clipping and you will need more tanks....lol.....


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not seeing any of your photos...?

What am I missing? Would love to see it as I'm going to set up a planted 15 gallon for a betta, some cories, and a small school of something.


----------

